# Change from Chinese windows back to English interface in Vista



## gary4gar (Mar 22, 2008)

My Uncle recently brought Thinkpad for me on his trip to china a gift but its display is Chinese.  
lenovo Thinkpad R61i which comes with Vista Home Basic


How do i change it to English?


----------



## slugger (Mar 22, 2008)

*How to Change the Display Language in Vista*


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2008)

Microsoft.com said:
			
		

> if your edition of Windows supports MUI. MUI packs are only available in Windows Vista Ultimate and Windows Vista Enterprise.



Windows Vista Help: Install a display language


----------



## slugger (Mar 23, 2008)

apparently it is possible on Home basic also



> Steps to follow:
> 1. Download the MUI for your target language. - In my case target language was Korean and original lang. was English
> 2. Extract files into some temporary folder
> 3. Search and copy manually files for the following paths AND sub paths
> ...



*SOURCE*

*Install a display language*- Applies to all editions of Windows Vista.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2008)

okay where to download the language ?


----------



## slugger (Mar 25, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> okay where to download the language ?



c'mon yaar!!

*How do I get additional language files?*


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

Buddy it says they are available via windows update, but i can't find it there


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 25, 2008)

> *Windows Vista Language Interface Pack (LIP) for x86-based Systems*
> 
> Windows Vista LIPs provide a translated version of the most widely used areas of the user interface. LIPs are freely available for download on the Microsoft website , and most LIPs can be installed and used on any edition of Windows Vista. Because not all of the user interface is translated, LIPs require at least one parent language. The parts of the user interface that are not translated into the LIP language are displayed in the parent language. When you download a LIP, you are given the parent language requirements for that language. The parent language pack needs to be installed before the LIP can be installed.



*beqiraj.com/windows/vista/32-bit/language-interface-pack/index.asp

direct link - Windows Vista 32 Bit Ultimate & Enterprise Language Pack - English (US)
[*252MB*]


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

I need links to Windows Vista Multilingual User Interface Pack as Language Interface Pack(LIP) partially converts Interface.
If anyone is using windows ultimate then please Upload it.

I do know how a simple language change is classified as a ultimate feature, is not available in Home editions.
I find this strange


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope your problem is resolved


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 26, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Hope your problem is resolved


yeah, but will downloading & installing Multilingual User Interface Pack make my copy as pirated or illegal ?

As i own a fully licensed OEM copy of Vista


Why the heck a user can't do a language change, even it can be done in XP


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 26, 2008)

Give it a shot. I don't think there's nothing illegal. MS is just stupid not to give language packs


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

It is not illegal(i think)
how can a language pack be illegal?
Give it a try, it might fix the problem..


----------

